# Waldorf salad



## luvs (Apr 24, 2006)

i was looking for a recipe for this. thanks!


----------



## jkath (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey dearie 
I think there are as many Waldorf recipes as there are potato salad recipes.

My Grandma made her version every Thanksgiving.
(I'll post my Grandma's first, then the typical one)

Grandma's Thanksgiving Waldorf:

2 apples, cored, but w/peels on & chopped (1 granny smith, 1 fugi)
3 stalks celery, chopped
1/2 bag pecans (you know, the size bag that choc chips come in)
2 bananas, sliced
1/2 jar marischino cherries, drained & quartered
1/2 bag mini marshmallows
1/2 c or more sugared date pieces

Mix in a big bowl. Then add dressing & mix well:
1 part sour cream
1 part sugar
1/2 part mayo
lemon juice to taste
------------------------
Here's the classic version:
http://www.ehow.com/how_16146_make-classic-waldorf.html


----------



## luvs (Apr 24, 2006)

i appreciate your recipe, jkath. those cherries sound like a great addition. thank you so much. figure i'll mix that salad up tomorrow. sounds refreshing!


----------



## jkath (Apr 24, 2006)

As you can see, Grandma is a big sweets lover! 
The cherries also make the dressing PINK!


----------



## licia (Apr 24, 2006)

Her recipe sounds good. We've always made the classic version.


----------



## katluvscake (Apr 24, 2006)

I have always been a little scared to try waldorf salad because of the mayo.  I love the fruit salad with strawberries, mini marshmellows, sour cream, and coconut though.  Why do you put mayo in it anyway?


----------



## luvs (Apr 24, 2006)

PINK, joanie! pink is so pretty. licia, it does sound delicious.
katluv, you put mayo in it cause it's delicious! mayo is very great.


----------



## jkath (Apr 24, 2006)

The may adds the needed thickening. Also, were you to omit the mayo it would be horribly sweet!


----------



## mudbug (Apr 24, 2006)

luvs and jkath, I have to side with katluvscake on this one.  Something about mayo and apples in the same bowl just isn't right, IMO.

But I know I am in the minority, so no harm done.


----------



## Dove (Apr 24, 2006)

~ may your dreams defy the laws of gravity ~
  
This made me laugh..last Wed. I had my hair cut short...she said "put your chin on your chest" I  then said "I can't reach my knees with my chin"  She has been doing my hair for 31 years so I can say about anything...( gravity isn't very kind....)

I really like the web site you sent us to. good recipes.
Marge


----------



## ironchef (Apr 24, 2006)

There's lots of different recipes and variations on Waldorf. One that I learned in school which makes it very tasty is to add curry powder to taste to the dressing. Gives the salad a nice, subtle, Indian type flavor.


----------



## jkath (Apr 24, 2006)

Ironchef - I love the take on that one, where it's the sour cream/mayo/curry dressing over red grape halves, green onions, diced cooked chicken, celery & nuts. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## luvs (Apr 24, 2006)

yeaeh, ironchef, curry is great. i use curry paste often. i'll add some. thanks!  hafta  print out this thread.


----------

